# Mixed Breed "Fun" Shows.



## Acidic Angel (May 8, 2012)

This is probably one of the weirdest questions you have all ever been asked but it is gone midnight, and this is the time when my brain starts to wonder among the weird things 

So I'm sat here, on my sofa, and I'm thinking... "I wonder if there are any 'fun' cat shows like there are for mixed breed dogs?". Google just gave me a lot of TICA and GCCF show dates, which are no use to me as those are pedigree shows from what I can gather.

So then I thought... "Where better to ask, than a public forum where there are people who attend shows?" and that lead me to this moment of typing.

So, please don't laugh at me for asking this(though I would understand if you did) but... Do they exist?


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I could be wrong but there is generally a Household Pet class at the shows, which I think is judged on temperament and condition, so open to pedigree and non pedigree cats. 

I am not sure I would spend the time and money attending a show with a moggie. 

I am considering entering the Yorkshire show with my BSH boy in the pedigree pet section, because I think he is gorgeous but a judge may not.


----------



## Acidic Angel (May 8, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> I could be wrong but there is generally a Household Pet class at the shows, which I think is judged on temperament and condition, so open to pedigree and non pedigree cats.
> 
> I am not sure I would spend the time and money attending a show with a moggie.
> 
> I am considering entering the Yorkshire show with my BSH boy in the pedigree pet section, because I think he is gorgeous but a judge may not.


That's why I asked, I know with the dog "fun" shows they are usually not as expensive to enter. So I didn't know if the cat equivalent(if it existed) would be the same or whether I'd be paying pedigree prices...


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Yes there is a Household Pet section at most shows and in TICA and GCCF at least they can also gain similar titles to the pedigrees. In TICA you have to register the cat in order to claim titles, in GCCF, at the moment, you do not. The section is split into 2 parts in GCCF - Non pedigree Pets (your "common or garden moggy") and Pedigree Pets - full or part, registered or unregistered pedigree cats. The full pedigrees tend to be shown there because they are either variants, like a straight haired Selkirk Rex, that cannot be shown as a pedigree or because they have a fault - markings, bite, tail etc, that means they CAN be shown as a pedigree but will get nowhere. We currently show in each, we have a Selkirk Rex with a bite fault and a rescued moggy. The Selkirk is one certificate off the highest title of Olympian Gold and the non-pedigree has every title available in the GCCF except Supreme (where you have to win Best Non Pedigree at the annual Supreme show, she managed Best Shorthair one year but not overall).

HPs are, as Cookie says, judged on temperament, condition, grooming, presentation and "show presence". It's a fun day out, amongst loads of like-minded "cat" people, the majority of whom are very welcoming and friendly, and at the end of the day you can go home with a certificate towards your next title (or not lol), sometimes Best in Show accolade as well, but always, always, with the best cat(s) regardless :Cat

Pics are - including full titles - UK and Olympian Gold Imperial Grand Master Cat Rainbowdreamcatcher (aka Dream) - who is also a Regional Winner and Supreme (not the same as the GCCF "Supreme" but just the highest title) Grand Master in TICA - and Olympian Silver Imperial Grand Master Cat Sr Joshua Purrkins (aka J














oshy)- who is actually a Supreme Grand Champion Alter (neuter) in TICA as at the time he showed there as a pedigree they didn't seem to bother about the bite fault


----------



## Acidic Angel (May 8, 2012)

So with the household section is for moggies and pedigree alike?

So, this time I would like to ask since you have experience showing in the pet section- Would you think either of my boys would be worthy of it? I'd like an opinion before going as I'd prefer not to make a fool out of myself and be the laughing stock of the show...
Below are some photo's of them, the best photo's I have.
Temperament: Both are friendly & affectionate. Sox can sometimes be a bit skittish, so I'm not sure he'd deal well with the crowds...
Condition: Both in good condition with full, soft coats, healthy weights, teeth are clean and free of tar, clear eyes, noses, mouths, etc..
Grooming: Both well groomed, even for short coated cats.
Presentation: I assume this has to do with how they hold themselves? Or is that the "show presence"? Either way, Sox sits well, stands well, etc. whereas Tiger is a little more reluctant.
"Show Presence": Same as above?

Both cats are neutered.

Sox- 8 Year Old Tuxedo Moggy.
As you can see, he sits well and it generally the calmer of the two. His skittish tendencies are what worry me, he's unlikely to run away as long as I am nearby but he's also unlikely to behave properly.
Some of these are older but he still behaves the same.









































Tiger- 4(almost) Year Old Tabby Moggy.
Tiger can be slightly defiant, but normally he will behave well. He deal better with loud noises, crowds, new people, etc. than Sox does.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Why don't you visit a show before you enter your cats? Then you will have an idea of what happens, whether you enjoy the day and, more importantly, whether you think your cats will cope well with the experience.


----------



## Acidic Angel (May 8, 2012)

QOTN said:


> Why don't you visit a show before you enter your cats? Then you will have an idea of what happens, whether you enjoy the day and, more importantly, whether you think your cats will cope well with the experience.


I suppose I could try that, it would make for a very long experience though as shows in South Yorkshire seem to be a rarity. Out of all the "All Cat Breed" shows in the GCCF calender, the only one I could get to is in November in Doncaster :/


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Are you busy on 14th May?


----------



## Acidic Angel (May 8, 2012)

QOTN said:


> Are you busy on 14th May?


Not that I know of at this point(I have a bad habit of not planning that far ahead lol), why?


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Because there is a small breed show in Sheffield on that day, Birman pedigree cats and a household pet section


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

To answer your question about whether they would do well, really you can only find out by trying it and it is often best to try a small show first to ease them in to it, if they cope fine with that, give a bigger one a go, if not, then best not to. Shame you didn't ask this question a month a go, you could still have entered the Sheffield one.

Basically to do well the cat has to be happy in a strange environment, happy to be handled by strangers, happy to be in a pen all day in a hall amongst other cats, although not actually meeting them as such, but certainly smelling and hearing them. What then sets the top winners apart from the occasional ones is that indefinable "presence" - the whole way the cat behaves, is, reacts etc, a touch of "showmanship".

OK, procedure - you enter a show a couple of months to a few weeks in advance, you arrive on show day early, usually between 7.30 and 9.30 and the cats are given a brief examination by a vet - checking that ears, eyes, noses are clean, that the cat is free from signs of any infectious illness and that it has no fleas etc. They also check that the vaccination certificate is up to date. You are then allocated a numbered pen for the day, basically a 2 foot cube cage, into which you place a white blanket, litter tray and water dish, which stay there, with the cat, all day, you can feed them and let them have toys in the pen before and after judging but these must be removed during judging. The "whites" are to ensure anonymity and can be purchased at most shows from various stalls, or online in advance. At 10am you are told to leave your cat, depending on the show and the size of the hall you either have to leave the room where the cats are or else can stay around the perimeter and browse the stalls but cannot enter the pen area. The judges then come along with a trolley, take each cat out in turn, assess it and return it to its pen, disinfecting the trolley and their hands in between each cat. Main judging is usually complete by 12-1pm, at which point you can return to your cat, and stay with it, but side class judging often continues into the afternoon. At around 3 to 4pm the Best in Show judging takes place and the top 7 pedigree and, usually, the 2 household pet (non pedigree and pedigree pet) winners, are transferred to "posh" pens at the front of the hall for a while. The show closes between 4 and 5 usually, some smaller shows close earlier and some large double shows later, but no one is allowed to pack up their cats and leave until the show is officially announced closed.

The prizes are usually just rosettes and prize cards, there are sometimes "freebies" in the pens - such as cat food or litter samples, small toys etc - and there are usually at least a couple of prizes - ranging from larger bags of cat food, cat litter, bottle of wine etc up to huge goody bags as well depending on the show - for the Best in Show winners but quite often all you get are a rosette or two and a few prize cards. We show for fun, not for gain, the fun is in the competition, the day spent amongst like minded cat friends who may live a distance away and who you may only see at the odd show, the thrill of winning a certificate or even a title.

So you do need to ask yourself first, is this a scenario you think you would like, and, more importantly, one your cat would like, if so, have a go  Some people do not want to give up a whole day for the sake of "a few rosettes" and others would love to but do not feel their cat would cope, but many do try it, find that the cat loves it and they themselves love it and soon become addicted lol.


----------



## Acidic Angel (May 8, 2012)

Thank you so much for all the information carolmanycats! It sounds like something that I would like to try, but I think I'm definitely going to have to attend one alone first before deciding whether either of my cats would be happy in the situation, to get a true feel for it.
This would also give me experience for in future as my fiance plans to breed Ragdolls, and as I fast learnt on another thread the best way to get ahead(not profit, but be known, etc.) when breeding pedigree cats is to attend shows. So showing my two household boys, or even just one of them, gives me an idea of what to expect with his Ragdolls as I'll probably be the one showing them.

Would I still be able to attend the 14th May one without entering my cats or am I too late for that? If I could attend that one alone, and then attend the Doncaster one with one of my cats if I feel they would like it then that would be wonderful. As for cost, how much is it to enter, etc.? I've tried finding information on the GCCF website but I'm lost if I'm honest with you! Lol.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

You can certainly visit the one in Sheffield, all shows are open to the public, usually from 12.30 to 1pm until the show closes. It's usually only a few pounds to come in. As for entering shows, fees vary but are usually from around £26 to £30 for club members, £32 to £36 for non members. That is for one cat in the breed (pedigrees) or colour (household pets) class which is the main class, and 2 or 3 additional side (miscellaneous) classes.


----------



## Acidic Angel (May 8, 2012)

carolmanycats said:


> You can certainly visit the one in Sheffield, all shows are open to the public, usually from 12.30 to 1pm until the show closes. It's usually only a few pounds to come in. As for entering shows, fees vary but are usually from around £26 to £30 for club members, £32 to £36 for non members. That is for one cat in the breed (pedigrees) or colour (household pets) class which is the main class, and 2 or 3 additional side (miscellaneous) classes.


Again, thank you so much! You've been a huge help to me


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

This is the schedule for the show on 14th May. Have a look at it as it gives you plenty of general information about GCCF shows.


----------

